# MY IAPLC 2014  SCAPE



## sreeram (20 Aug 2014)

HI friends this is my IAPLC 2014  SCAPE

Mythical nature

Im waiting for the rank card

hope u guyz like it





 

Thanks


----------



## Lindy (20 Aug 2014)

WOW  I'd love to see how you created the height and some photos of set up. What is the planting?


----------



## allan angus (20 Aug 2014)

very nice great depth to it


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

Amazing, I look at that picture and I get Jeff Wayne's music in my head and Richard Burton whispering in my ear!


----------



## Hamza (20 Aug 2014)

Theres much more to this scape that you just cant see in the picture..like for example little cave systems that are formed under the extensive rockwork, interestingly these caves are occupied by badis and small loaches and much of the detail at the center, theres actually a significant drop with a water feature right at the center which did not come into the picture.


----------



## Rini (20 Aug 2014)

Wow... so many small details. Stunning!


----------



## James O (20 Aug 2014)

Need more info.........lots more info


Oh and lots of pictures 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hamza (20 Aug 2014)

A few pictures of this tank from my cam. This was done a couple of weeks prior to contest photoshoot I believe..

this shows a bit more detail of rockwork.




some inhabitants




left side




a denisoni








And a badis emerging from a cave behind thicket.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (21 Aug 2014)

wow  beautiful scape, your TGIAC scape also looked nice. you always create a good depth in all your scapes, last time you got 37th rank and good luck for this year.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Sep 2014)

This is simply stunning work. 

Do you see a finish product in your mind before you start and work towards it? Or do you let the 'look' evolve with plant growth?


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Sep 2014)

Lord of the rings came to mind....stunning


----------



## sanj (27 Sep 2014)

Wow! Amazing well done.


----------



## TimT (30 Sep 2014)

Hamza said:


>



What is the exact name of that species? (the blue to the right)

Thanks!


----------



## dw1305 (30 Sep 2014)

Hi all,
It is a stunner, I've spent a long time looking at it. 
You'll have to wait for a definitive answer, but it is probably _Badis badis, although_ I think this is due to be (or may have been) split into lots of new species.

cheers Darrel


----------



## navneethtk (30 Sep 2014)

Guys, it is a badis badis. A micro predator hats found in several parts of India. Warmer regions where its found has a golden tinge with dark stripes. Whereas when its found in cooler areas it tends to get shades of blue, pink or red. 

They have amazing attitudes and are very active. 

Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------



## TimT (30 Sep 2014)

navneethtk said:


> Guys, it is a badis badis. A micro predator hats found in several parts of India. Warmer regions where its found has a golden tinge with dark stripes. Whereas when its found in cooler areas it tends to get shades of blue, pink or red.


Impressive coloration! I did a search on 'badis' on serioushlyfish.com before asking and I didn't contemplate _Badis badis_ due to the dull picture. Usually it is the other way around  Due to my travel activity flake food is unfortunately a must for my fish so I'm not sure they are the ideal choice for me. Does yours take flake?


----------



## navneethtk (30 Sep 2014)

TimT said:


> Impressive coloration! I did a search on 'badis' on serioushlyfish.com before asking and I didn't contemplate _Badis badis_ due to the dull picture. Usually it is the other way around  Due to my travel activity flake food is unfortunately a must for my fish so I'm not sure they are the ideal choice for me. Does yours take flake?


Some hobbyists here have somehow kept it by feeding mainly micro pellets or frozen brine shrimp, but most of us get the wild collected ones and they only go for live feed such as white worms and grindals. 

Some have also slowly tamed it to have micro pellets. A close relative to this fish is the Dario Dario that is extremely suitable for nano tanks. A beautiful crimson red fish smaller than badis basis with solid red shade coloration. 

Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

That Badis badis looks awesome!


----------



## sreeram (3 Oct 2014)

thanks a lot friends .i caught  those badis  a water body . they even breed in this scape .


----------



## catmcg (6 Oct 2014)

stunning


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 





navneethtk said:


> A beautiful crimson red fish smaller than badis basis with solid red shade coloration.


 A few of us have been looking for any _Dario_ species in the UK. 
_
Dario dario_ is quite often for sale, but they are all males 99.9% of the time. I know it is an Indian native fish ("_Appears to be restricted to tributary systems draining into the Brahamaputra River in parts of West Bengal and Assam states, India although it may also range into Bhutan._")

The question is can you get females in India?

cheers Darrel


----------



## navneethtk (6 Oct 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  A few of us have been looking for any _Dario_ species in the UK.
> _
> Dario dario_ is quite often for sale, but they are all males 99.9% of the time. I know it is an Indian native fish ("_Appears to be restricted to tributary systems draining into the Brahamaputra River in parts of West Bengal and Assam states, India although it may also range into Bhutan._")
> 
> ...


Yes we do get females. And we get some other darios called Dario kajal and Dario flame.

On Facebook you can contact a person named Andrew Rao. He's in charge of exported the most number of Indian native fish. I'm sure he can help you guys out if you place a large enough order. He's got the most varied list as well.

Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------



## Joost (5 Nov 2014)

This scape is amazing,wow! Great job!


----------

